# Jemand schonmal bei Fördefisch bestellt? (Kritik)



## Creature (29. Apr. 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen ,


wie manche gesehen haben , habe ich vor einen zugewucherten Teich wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen und danach mit Fischen zu besetzen.

Die Fische wollte ich vielleicht bei http://fördefisch-online.de bestellen und mir Liefern lassen.

Daher wollte ich mich erkundigen , ob schonmal jemand dort bestellt hat , damit vielleicht sogar schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat?


Gruß Martin


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jemand schonmal bei Fördefisch bestellt? (Kritik)*

Moin Martin,

ich hols mal hoch...evtl findet sich ja noch jemand der die Seite kennt?

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jemand schonmal bei Fördefisch bestellt? (Kritik)*

Da hätten wir einen Erfahrungsbericht :evil

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/12


----------



## Küstensegler (2. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

ich fahre morgen zu Fördefisch um uns ein paar __ Moderlieschen zu holen.
Da die lt. Telefonischer Auskunft keinen Laden haben, kann man die Fische direkt bei denen in der Zucht abholen.
Ich kann ja mal berichten, wie es da aussieht.

@Blockhaus: Für einen ersten Forumeintrag (Hallo erstmal) hätte ich mir ein netteres Thema gewählt.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2016)

Den Beitrag von Blockhaus musste ich leider löschen, denn so geht das nicht. 
Man kann sich nicht einfach in einem Forum amelden und solche Behauptungen aufstellen. 
Zumindest nicht mit diesen Formulierungen. 
Wer zahlt denn die Zeche, wenn die eine Verleumdungsklage gegen das Forum anstrengen? 
Bitte bei solchen Berichten immer hübsch sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Aug. 2016)

Ich poste hier auch noch mal meinen Beitrag aus dem Thread »Koi im Internet kaufen?«, da es dabei um den hier erwähnten Anbieter geht:

_»Ich hatte vor einer Weile ein Telefonat mit dem Herrn, der Fördefisch betreibt. Ich wollte dort primär Unterwasserpflanzen und sekundär eventuell Fische kaufen und fragte, ob ich im Laden direkt vorbeikommen könne. Allerdings gab es a) das Problem, dass der Herr mir eine – wie ich dann später hier im Forum von Christine erfuhr – falsche Auskunft gab (»Kaufen Sie keine  Sonnenbarsche um Fischnachwuchs zu dezimieren, sondern große Orfen, die fressen auch 8 bis 10 cm große Fische«). Und b) sagte er mir, dass ich ca. eine Stunde vor Ankunft bei ihm anrufen möge, damit er dann auch persönlich vor Ort ist. Gesagt, getan. Wer telefonisch nicht erreichbar war, war der Herr. An der Halle habe ich auch kein Schild oder eine offene Tür finden können und musste dann unverrichteter Dinge wieder abfahren. Aber das war vielleicht auch besser so, nach allem, was ich hier lese …«
_
Das Telefonat war wirklich sehr nett, der Händler klang sympathisch. Aber die erwähnten Punkte machen natürlich keinen positiven Eindruck. Ich habe meine Wasserpflanzen inzwischen bei der Gärtnerei meines Vertrauens bestellt und das Fische-Thema hat sich bei mir ja ohnehin erledigt.


----------



## Mille (3. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

ist mein erster Beitrag, Vorstellung folgt noch.

Ich war persönlich vor 2 Monaten dort. Der Verkauf ist in einer gesonderten Halle am Eingang. Der Mitarbeiter war freundlich und
hat auch gut beraten. Ich habe dort __ Shubunkin und Seerosen gekauft. Alles war sauber, die Hälterungsbecken glasklar und die
Fische waren alle erstklassige Ware. Wie gesagt, ich war vor Ort. Wie es bei einem eventuellen Versand aussieht weis ich nicht.
Ich würde dort jederzeit wieder kaufen. Wie gut und wertvoll die Kois sind, da hab ich keine Ahnung von.

Gruß
Mille


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Aug. 2016)

Schön, dass es bei Dir gut gelaufen ist.


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2016)

Nun, warten wir mal ab, was Carlo (Küstensegler) berichtet, wenn er da war. Zumindest solche Aussagen

_" Muscheln Sets -Diese Sparpakete sind der ideale biologischer Besatz ,um dauerhaft sauberes Wasser zu erhalten..."
_​würde ich persönlich mit einem großen Fragezeichen versehen. Naja, da gibt es auch noch Blaubandbärblinge (seit kurzem verboten) und die "Blaufedern" fressen angeblich Fadenalgen. Aber letztendlich darf man nicht vergessen, es handelt sich um einen Händler und der lebt vom Verkaufen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Aug. 2016)

:nick:


----------



## Muschelschubserin (3. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

ich habe dort im Frühjahr meine Goldelritzen gekauft.
Allerdings war ich nicht bei der "Zuchtanlage", sondern im Privathaushalt zur Abholung. 

Da ich vorab mitgeteilt hatte, was ich haben wollte, sagte er mir per Telefon, dass die schon morgens "eingetütet" werden. 

Ich bin gespannt, wo Carlo heute "landet".


----------



## slavina (3. Aug. 2016)

Ich hatte da auch schon mal bestellt und alles kam gesund und munter und auch sehr gut verpackt an. Also ohne irgendwelche Probleme !


----------



## Küstensegler (6. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

ich bin ja noch den Bericht unseren Besuchs bei Fördefisch schuldig.
Wir sind da erst Donnerstag hingefahren und wir haben im Vorwege noch eine kleine
historische Fahrt zu meinen alten Wohnungen gemacht, die ich während meiner Studentenzeit in Flensburg bewohnt habe.

Fördefisch hat seine Versandhalle in einem Nachbarort von Flensburg. Diese ist sehr einfach über die A7/B200 zu erreichen.
Es werden aber wohl nur selten Fische direkt abgeholt.

Der Verkäufer war wirklich nett. Ich habe ihn vor der Abreise nochmal angerufen, damit auch sicher jemand vor Ort ist.
Leider ging dann sofort die Mailbox ran auf die ich nichts drauf gesprochen habe. Trotzdem wurde ich aber eine halbe Stunde später
zurückgerufen und der Termin vereinbart.

An der Halle angekommen, mussten wir aber noch ein wenig warten, da der Mitarbeiter erst mit den frischen Fischen von den Teichen eintreffen musste.
Bei der Halle handelt es sich nur um den Versandstandort. Der Verkäufer hat uns angeboten solange in der Halle die Fische anzugucken.
Die Fischbecken waren alle suber und jeweils mit eigenen Filtern versehen. Es war zwar nicht alles aufgeräumt - ist ja auch nur ein Versandlager.
Nachdem wir unsere Fische bekommen hatten, ging es zurück mit der Fracht.
Die Gang (15 __ Moderlieschen) schwimmt nun bei uns im Teich.

Fazit: Ich kann ja nur aus der Versandhallte berichten. Da fand ich alles in Ordnung.
Der Verkäufer war nett und hat alle unsere Fragen für uns zufriedenstellend beantwortet.
Die Verpackung der Fische war, wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, professionell.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Mille (8. Aug. 2016)

Von mir auch noch einen kleinen Nachtrag.
Der Verkäufer sagte mir, das die Fische für den Versand grundsätzlich vor den Fütterungen entnommen werden.
Sauerstoff sei kein Problem beim Versand sondern die Vergiftung der Fische durch die K...cke, wenn sie
zu lange in der selben schwimmen.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## Anja Thomas (21. Aug. 2016)

Wir haben uns zuerst Pflanzen dort bestellt und schicken lassen, alles kam super verpackt und heil bei uns an. Einige Wochen später haben wir Fische vorbestellt und sie dann persönlich abgeholt. Die Fische waren zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt schon gut verpackt. Trotzdem haben wir uns noch die anderen Fische in den Becken angesehen und spontan noch einige Pflanzen mitgenommen. Alle Pflanzen sind angewachsen und alle Fische haben überlebt.


----------



## Rhabarber (10. Dez. 2016)

Da Fördefisch für mich recht gut (ca. 70 min. Fahrzeit)zu erreichen ist,  finde ich es positiv,  was ich hier lese. Vielleicht fahre ich dann im Frühjahr nach Flensburg.


----------

